# Planta baja/primera



## BiljanaVu

http://i53.tinypic.com/b6bz1w.jpg

Perdón, ví que hay unos temas de eso, pero no entendí

¿Planta baja es  primer piso?(¿es lo mismo?)
¿Planta alta es segundo piso?

o

¿Planta baja es piso?
¿Planta alta es primer piso?

¿Es lo mismo cuando hablamos de un edificio de muchas plantas?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Lo normal es que planta baja sea la que está al nivel de la calle, también conocida como "bajo".

En un edificio de muchas plantas no se suele denominar "planta alta" a ninguna planta, las plantas se denominan por el número de pìso que ocupan (primera planta, segunda...etc.)

Ahora bien, existen construcciones con sólo dos plantas y en estas sí se dice planta baja (nivel de la calle) y planta alta a la otra.


Saludos


----------



## BiljanaVu

en un edificio de muchas plantas no podemos usar planta baja?

por eso puse la foto


----------



## Jaguar7

Planta alta es el segundo piso. Planta baja es el primer piso, siempre y cuando esté al nivel de la calle. Si está por debajo de este nivel, sería un sótano.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

BiljanaVu said:


> en un edificio de muchas plantas no podemos usar planta baja?
> 
> por eso puse la foto


 
Sí se usa "planta baja" en este caso.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Depende del país.
Planta baja es la que está a nivel de calle o piso "cero".
En la botonera de los ascensores figura como PB o 0


----------



## BiljanaVu

Jaguar7 said:


> Planta alta es el segundo piso. Planta baja es el primer piso, siempre y cuando esté al nivel de la calle.



y primera planta = segundo piso?


----------



## Jaguar7

Planta baja = primer piso o primera planta. Planta alta = segundo piso o segunda planta.

Si estás en el quinto piso y dices la planta baja, se refiere al primer piso, pero no puedes hablar de planta alta. Planta alta sólo se usa para casas o apartamentos de dos pisos.


----------



## BiljanaVu

Entonces la palabra _planta_ no se usa para mas de dos pisos?

y una cosa mas
en la foto que puse ¿ puedo decir piso para plantas?


----------



## Jaguar7

Planta = piso. Primera planta = primer piso.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En una casa, (que es el ejemplo) puedes utilizar planta baja y planta alta, e igualmente primer piso y segundo piso.

Incluso si los intercambias , se entiende igual.

Pero en un edificio la cosa cambia.
tienen: Planta baja, mezzanina/primer piso, segundo piso...etc...


----------



## BiljanaVu

muchas gracias


----------



## BiljanaVu

ROSANGELUS said:


> Pero en un edificio la cosa cambia.
> tienen: Planta baja, mezzanina/primer piso, segundo piso...etc...


en este caso ¿la planta baja no es primer piso?
¿y mezzanina ?


----------



## jorgema

Planta baja y planta alta, remiten automaticamente a edificaciones de dos plantas (no existe planta intermedia). Aunque en edificios de más de dos plantas se puede usar 'planta baja' para indicar la que se encuentra a nivel de la calle (lo he visto así, aunque prefiero decir "primer piso"). 
Ahora, aquí vienen las diferencias. En muchos países, el primer piso es la segunda planta, la que sigue a la planta baja. Pero en otros, como mi país, el Perú, primer piso es lo mismo que planta baja: es la planta del edificio que se encuentra a nivel de la calle.
Acá en Estados Unidos también veo que primer piso es la planta baja. Y en los ascensores, el botón con el número 1 indica la primera planta o primer piso.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

BiljanaVu said:


> en este caso ¿la planta baja no es primer piso?
> ¿y mezzanina ?


Bueno por lo menos por acá no lo es... el primer piso es un nivel mas alto que la planta baja...

y las mezzaninas es el nombre que se le da a un nivel que esta antes del primer piso, ( no todos los edificios lo tienen), mas que todo de oficinas...


----------



## BiljanaVu

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bueno por lo menos por acá no lo es.....



entonces en Venezuela
*¿y dónde mas?*

muchas gracias por paciencia conmigo


----------



## Pinairun

BiljanaVu said:


> entonces en Venezuela
> *¿y dónde mas?*
> muchas gracias por paciencia conmigo


 
En España la _planta baja_ es la que está al nivel de la calle. 
En la casa de tu foto, como solo tiene dos niveles (bajo y alto), se dice que tiene planta baja y planta alta, porque las dos plantas corresponden a la misma vivienda.

Pero cuando el edificio tiene más altura, en España la planta baja sigue siendo la que está a nivel de la calle.
El primer piso (o primera planta) es el que está encima de la planta baja.
El segundo piso (o segunda planta) es el que está encima de la primera planta, y así sucesivamente. 
Generalmente, en cada planta/piso hay viviendas diferentes.


----------



## BiljanaVu

Pinairun said:


> Pero cuando el edificio tiene más altura, en España la planta baja sigue siendo la que está a nivel de la calle.
> El primer piso (o primera planta) es el que está encima de la planta baja.
> El segundo piso (o segunda planta) es el que está encima de la primera planta, y así sucesivamente.
> Generalmente, en cada planta/piso hay viviendas diferentes.



*¿entonces eso depende del país y no hay una regla?* 
porque aquí veo que no hay planta baja por ejemplo(Colombia) http://www.banrep.gov.co/museo/esp/expo_bogota.htm


----------



## jorgema

Diferentes países, diferentes usos. Como te dije, en el Perú, el primer piso es la planta que está al nivel de la calle.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá (México) la planta baja o primer piso es el que está a nivel de la calle. El segundo piso es el que está inmediatamente arriba del primero. A veces hay mezanín y otras no. Para mí un mezanín es una planta parcial encima de la planta baja y por debajo del segundo piso; puede haber mezanines de más de una planta.


----------



## Colchonero

Creo recordar que antes, en España, el primer piso de un edificio (el más codiciado) se llamaba *principal*. Se menciona así en novelas de Galdós y de Baroja.


----------



## BiljanaVu

Colchonero said:


> Creo recordar que antes, en España, el primer piso de un edificio (el más codiciado) se llamaba *principal*. Se menciona así en novelas de Galdós y de Baroja.



¿y cómo dice usted?

(primer piso como planta baja)


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina si hablamos de una casa de dos pisos podemos decir: 
Planta baja =primer piso y planta alta=segundo piso. 
Creo que esto es en todos los países igual. 
En un edificio tenemos:
El nivel de calle: planta baja. En los ascensores está indicado como "piso 0" "PB". 
El nivel inmediato superior a la planta baja: primer piso (sería el segundo si consideramos a la planta baja como un piso más; de hecho lo es, pero tiene un nombre especial)
El nivel inmedianto inferior a la planta baja: subsuelo (en un edificio) sótano (en una casa)
Los niveles sucesivos al primer piso: segundo piso, tercero, cuarto, etc. 
Resumiendo: nivel de calle: planta baja (se considera como "piso 0". Los pisos se empiezan a contar desde el segundo piso ,que sería nuestro primer piso).
En los edificios es muy raro hablar de "planta alta", generalmente se dice "el último piso o el piso número...". En los ascensores algunos dicen "PA" (planta alta) pero en realidad te llevan a la terraza. Es decir si me hablás de "planta alta" en un edificio voy a entender que es la terraza.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile no se usan los términos _planta baja_ ni _planta alta_. En cualquier edificio de dos o más pisos, se llama _primer piso_ el que se encuentra al nivel de la calle y se cuentan de allí hacia arriba como _segundo piso_, _tercer piso_, etc.
Como ejemplo, el Palacio de la Moneda, oficina de los presidentes de Chile.

Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

Con el tiempo parece que se han ido homogeneizando las nomenclaturas, pero en España, las edificaciones urbanas construidas a primeros de siglo XX solían tener: planta baja (cota cero, nivel de la calle); entreplanta (primera altura); principal (segunda altura); y a partir de ahí la numeración ordinal: primero, segundo, tercero, etc., y la última planta, fuera la que fuera, se llamaba ático.
Tenía yo una novia que vivía en una de esas casas y creo que mis actuales problemas cerebrales derivan de cuando entraba en aquel ascensor y veía la botonera...


----------



## ErOtto

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá (México) la planta baja o primer piso es el que está a nivel de la calle. El segundo piso es el que está inmediatamente arriba del primero. A veces hay mezanín y otras no. Para mí un mezanín es una planta parcial encima de la planta baja y por debajo del segundo piso; puede haber mezanines de más de una planta.


 
Curiosa palabra... mezanín. 

En España, a eso, se le denomina entrepiso/entreplanta.

Es decir, de abajo a arriba: 
planta baja (nivel calle), 
entreplanta (si la hubiere), 
primer piso, segundo... (etc.), 
ático (último piso).

Si la vivienda sólo tiene dos niveles se denominan planta baja/planta alta o planta baja/primer piso.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Gautier51

Y una pregunta mas :
Hay una diferencia de usaje entre *planta* y *piso* ?
Se pueden intercambiar "primer/ segundo piso" y "primera planta/ segunda planta" ?
No hay uno _mas utilizado_ que otro en la vida cotidiana ?

Gracias !


----------



## Aviador

Gautier51 said:


> […] Hay una diferencia de *uso* entre *planta* y *piso* ?
> Se pueden intercambiar "primer/ segundo piso" y "primera planta/ segunda planta" ?
> No hay uno _mas utilizado_ que otro en la vida cotidiana ? […]


En Chile se dice habitualmente _piso_. El término _planta_ es muy raramente usado sólo en contextos formales o técnicos.


----------



## Gautier51

Gracias Aviador !
Y en otros paises ? Quien me puede decir ?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues que en una misma planta hay varios pisos. Y aquí entendemos piso como lo siguiente mayor al apartamento.
Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

No sé si eso será sólo por mi zona, pero aquí es muy habitual oír _"–¿En qué piso vives? –En el tercero"_ y no tanto _"–¿En qué planta vives? –En la tercera"_. Aunque se entendería perfectamente en ambos casos.

Creo que "planta" lo usamos más para edificios de oficina, centros comerciales, etc. (por ejemplo me sonaría ligeramente raro que alguien en El Corte Inglés me preguntara "¿En qué piso está la sección de complementos?" porque me esperaría "planta") y "piso" para viviendas.

Aparte está el uso de "piso" como vivienda más grande que el apartamento, en cuyo caso diríamos "–¿En qué piso vives? –En el tercero derecha" (que en mi opinión viene de "tercer piso, mano derecha"). Puede parecer confuso este doble uso de piso/planta y piso/vivienda, pero así es la vida... y el diccionario así lo recoge:

piso
3. m. Cada una de las superficies horizontales de las que consta un edificio.
4. m. Conjunto de habitaciones que constituyen vivienda independiente en una casa de varias alturas.

El contexto es lo que identifica cada uso, y no hay problemas en saber de qué estamos hablando.


----------



## Rolfi

En Argentina (de arriba hacia abajo) para un edificio de 5 pisos

Terraza o azotea
5° piso
4° piso
3° piso
2° piso
1° piso
Planta baja (nivel de calle)
1° subsuelo
2° subsuelo
3° subsuelo


----------



## Doraemon-

Pues sí, es como dice jorgema. Esto varía de país a país.
Para mí (España) la planta baja es la de la calle, y la planta primera la que está justo arriba, y si solo está esa, también se llama planta alta. Pero en otro sitio bien pueden empezar a contar desde la planta baja como la primera. No es tanto una cuestión de idioma como desde dónde empieces a contar. Por ejemplo en Barcelona los edificios tienen entresuelo y la planta primera es en realidad la tercera altura contando la de nivel de calle, porque el entresuelo como es de menor altura no lo cuentan como un piso más. Y en algunos edificios incluso está el "principal", que era para los ricos y diferente a las otras alturas, y por encima de ese el primer piso.


----------



## hual

Hola,

En en el edificio en el que vivo, entre la plata baja (nivel de calle) y el primer piso hay un entrepiso.


----------



## Birke

Ese _entrepiso_ se llamaría en mi zona _entresuelo_.

*entresuelo**.*
*1.* m. Piso situado entre el bajo y el principal de una casa.
*2.* m.Piso bajo levantado más de un metro sobre el nivel de la calle, y que debajo tiene sótanos o piezas abovedadas.


----------



## kinjatt

Dependiendo del país es diferente, por ejemplo en Argentina se dice planta baja (al nivel o piso que está al nivel del suelo) y primer piso al segundo nivel (lo que en otros países se dice segundo piso) Esto talvez se deba a que Argentina tiene mucha influencia europea ( a causa de tantos inmigrantes de ese continente). Como rez de chaussé (FRA) o Ground Floor (ENG) versus su equivalente en USA como first floor) en Argentina es planta baja (otros países primer piso)


----------



## kinjatt

The ground floor and first floor in British and American English
Miren esta página está en inglés pero ya sabrán como traducirla


----------



## Dorlandi

En Colombia rimer piso =nivel de la calle.
En Ecuadorlanta Baja:nivel de la calle. Esto origina que el "primer piso" en Ecuador sea el segundo piso en Colombia y así sucesivamente..


----------

